# Series3 w/ Lifetime & 1TB WD Green



## nathos (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I'm selling my TiVo Series 3 (TCD648250B). It's the original THX certified model w/ OLED screen.

Includes original glo remote, original box & manuals, original accessories. This unit has lifetime service from TiVo.

I've recently upgraded the internal drive with a 1TB Western Digital Green Power, and it's been working great.

$500, UPS ground shipping included for the lower 48 states. PM me if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## nathos (Jul 11, 2003)

Still looking to move this Series3 w/ Lifetime & 1TB HD.

Lowering the price to $475 shipped.


----------



## nathos (Jul 11, 2003)

Okay, one last price drop: $450 shipped.


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

nathos said:


> Okay, one last price drop: $450 shipped.


Put it up on ebay. It may fetch what you're looking for. Some completed items have sold around the amount you're looking for. The crowd here may be tougher because of the Tivo Premiere.


----------



## nathos (Jul 11, 2003)

garrubal said:


> Put it up on ebay. It may fetch what you're looking for. Some completed items have sold around the amount you're looking for. The crowd here may be tougher because of the Tivo Premiere.


Thanks  That's my next step:

TiVo Series3 on eBay


----------

